# router bit too long



## jeffcabin (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a porter cable router and a 1" straight double fluted carbide tipped cutter.

I want to dado 1" slots cross cut through 1"x8" pine, 3/8" deep.

With the bit in the router, set to my starting depth, the 1001 model base is nearly off the motor. Does not appear safe to me.

Is a common fix for this to remove the three base screws, make a spacer, and install longer base screws? Or, ???

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jeff

It's the other way around the norm...the bit is to short but your case it's a easy fix... just sit the router on top of some 3/4" thick boards..

You can use some double sided carpet tape or you can make a quick jig to do it also...lets call it a saddle jig. 

======


========


jeffcabin said:


> I have a porter cable router and a 1" straight double fluted carbide tipped cutter.
> 
> I want to dado 1" slots cross cut through 1"x8" pine, 3/8" deep.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffcabin (Sep 13, 2008)

No, bits too long haha. I probably did not explain myself corectly. If it was shorter, the base would go onto the motor further.

You gave me an idea though. I thought to make a jig that I can fence the base from. Adjustable from 90 degrees, and 100 degrees. The boards you mentioned can be a part of that jig.

Thanks for quick reply, Jeff


----------



## jeffcabin (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok, I built the jig with one" boards raising the tool higher, so the motor sits into the base further. I attatched a fence to the right side of the jig. I plant to fence the base against that fence. I read a lot on here and the owner manual.

Is this the proper, safe, way to do this? Fenciing the base, on the right side, as I push the router straight away?

What is meant by "climbing"?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a handy reminder from Wood magazine.


----------



## jeffcabin (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike, that helped. I did the first run fence right and noticed it would get herky jerky with grain changes. I did the next run ripping dado fence left the way of that pic and it went good. 

Windows for a 150 year old building is what I'm doing. Working with old stuff and saving "patena" (spelling) is the challenge. The dado work is done, Knock wood.

Wait until I figure out how to mount that router to a table I'll be even more creative haha. I have a door to make. Thanks.


----------

